# Mercedes W210 & 15's IB



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

hi guys , 
now that my install is underway in my new " work car" ,i thought i should post up the pic's ...
























































i bought the car a while back , its a 2000 E320cdi that had 1 owner(lawer) who really looked after the car ,,,then i got my hands on it and ?




















its now been repaired and i changed the wheel for some AMG monoblocks 










after the damage in the crash i lost the feeling that i should not molest the car ,, so we got out the saw


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

this time i am installing 2 front end setups , ie a 3 way midbass hat L8's ,hat Ll3's mids and some old school emit ribbon tweeters ...and also some USD horns that i will pair with the L8's ,,,,,,,

L8'S










L3'S










Emits











USD 











jbl 1500gti












Amps will be a pair of Genesis Sa50's (class A) mids & tweets --- and horns
midbass will run a jl hd600 and subs will have a jl hd 750 ....


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

2x 16 inch holes


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

woah...looks awesome!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Looking good so far...


----------



## Schriever sound (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! I have a 99 e 300 td.... Giving me some good ideas! Looks awesome!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Love where this is going! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

LOVE the Emits, wish I could get my hands on a pair!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Holy cow can't wait to see this done.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Make sure you isolate any wood from metal,with either gasket material or thin carpet or trunk liner,otherwise you'll be tearing it all back out the first time you drive it,it'll squeak and rattle,what you've done so far looks really good nice work! Just trying to save you the headache of fixing the squeaks.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Amazing work. Wow wish I can fit dual IB 15's in my rear deck.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They are easy to find if you do some searching.



FLYONWALL9 said:


> LOVE the Emits, wish I could get my hands on a pair!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

So is that wood/shelf/wood sandwich you have there? Are they bolted together?


----------



## hyundave (Jun 7, 2012)

Needdd more pics! Looks sweet so far!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow this is quite the build! Why the 2 front stage setups?


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

thank guys for the feedback ......



jpeezy said:


> Make sure you isolate any wood from metal,with either gasket material or thin carpet or trunk liner,otherwise you'll be tearing it all back out the first time you drive it,it'll squeak and rattle,what you've done so far looks really good nice work! Just trying to save you the headache of fixing the squeaks.



hi , the plan is to drill holes and fill any voids between the sheet metal and mdf with expanding foam .... it will be a super thick sandwich baffle of mdf ,foam,deadening sheets,foam,metal,foam, mdf ...





Mless5 said:


> So is that wood/shelf/wood sandwich you have there? Are they bolted together?


it will be screwed and bolted together and expanding foam injected into the voids between the layers ...........



BowDown said:


> Wow this is quite the build! Why the 2 front stage setups?


i have wanted to try horns for years ,so when planning this install and it looked like it would work well with horns ,i thought why not but i am taking no chances so am also installing the L3's and Emit's as well .. should be fairly easy to swap over setups and i can take my time listening between them and deciding what i prefer ....


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

this is freaking sweet!!


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

some progress on the door builds for the L8's ......


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Someone hit that side so hard that it knocked the steering wheel to the wrong side of the dash!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

yuri said:


>


Looking good


----------



## sweefu (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow, great work mate! I really like the technique you used for your midbass install in the doors, looks simple (although I'm sure it still took days) and very effective! I might have to borrow that technique


----------



## hippopotamus (Sep 5, 2012)

wow.. did u cut the doortrim to fit the L8 ?
why dont u just remolded it and save ur original trim ?

great work sir on the rear deck..

cheers from a fellow W210 owner.. check out my build logs for my w210..


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Yuri, door panels and boot for 2 x 15" gti's looks killer,......good and clean work!!


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice job so far.


----------



## Voorttimies (Mar 19, 2011)

You, sir, have balls.  

My initial reaction was "what about structural integrity?" when I saw those huge holes, but it looks like your rear deck sandwich should take care of all that.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Voorttimies said:


> My initial reaction was "what about structural integrity?" when I saw those huge holes, but it looks like your rear deck sandwich should take care of all that.


It's much better now.


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

the weather has been a washout here all week and has held up the install as well as a whole heap of other things ....

on a side note as i still am not 100% sure what head-unit i will be using ...

i have the hx-d1 in getting serviced and have asked them to remove the front panel so i can have Paul repaint the silver side triangle parts and trim ring black ,,,, should look good all black ?????? what do you think ?


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

yuri said:


> the weather has been a washout here all week and has held up the install as well as a whole heap of other things ....
> 
> on a side note as i still am not 100% sure what head-unit i will be using ...
> 
> i have the hx-d1 in getting serviced and have asked them to remove the front panel so i can have Paul repaint the silver side triangle parts and trim ring black ,,,, should look good all black ?????? what do you think ?


Matt black would look good, shame you haven't got a hi-end Becker to bang in!


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

The Baron Groog said:


> shame you haven't got a hi-end Becker to bang in!


Those are unfortunately an extremely rare find nowadays. I've been on the lookout for the past couple of years but haven't found much.


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

The Baron Groog said:


> Matt black would look good, shame you haven't got a hi-end Becker to bang in!





n_olympios said:


> Those are unfortunately an extremely rare find nowadays. I've been on the lookout for the past couple of years but haven't found much.



i have been on the lookout for a decent becker for ages /years even ... all i have found is a broken one and a traffic pro with satnav (years old) and bluetooth and some other gismos ... i dont want or need gismos but the guy was asking a stupid price ... i am looking at maybe buying the broken one if i can get it repaired (laser) waiting to hear back if the parts are available for that model ??????????

i would kill to get my hands on a becker solitude .....


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

n_olympios said:


> Those are unfortunately an extremely rare find nowadays. I've been on the lookout for the past couple of years but haven't found much.


Contact these guys-they were UK main service agaent and might have uncollected units?

Putnoe Radio Service Ltd - Antique Restoration Services in Hartlepool TS26 9QN




Address:
12 Clifton Avenue
Hartlepool
Cleveland
TS26 9QN
Fax: 01429 868 425


----------



## oldturd (Oct 31, 2009)

Looking good! Cant wait to see how you like those subs in IB. I'm installing a similar pair.


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

i forgot all about this ... 

some of the final pics .............













the trim panel for the rear shelf 









under shelf view 











amps mounted in the wheel well


----------



## gsxrtin (Nov 28, 2007)

i love those door pods. great job


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

always loved those subs


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

so glad you came back and finished this thread!! it turned out brilliant.

How did the front stage end up and what head unit did you run in the end?


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

sydmonster said:


> so glad you came back and finished this thread!! it turned out brilliant.
> 
> How did the front stage end up and what head unit did you run in the end?



hi sydmonster , 

i was using the HX-D1 for a few months until i found a Becker infotainment head unit , this looked great and suited the car perfectly but sound wise it was not near as good as the hx so i swapped it back in ,where it still is sounding great .

i never got round YET lol to trying the horns ,even though it would prob take a few hours tops to have them in  i have kind of lost the audio bug for changing things around


----------



## 1nfinite (Apr 8, 2013)

class work!

Where in UK are you, can come to my doors.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

yuri said:


> hi sydmonster ,
> 
> i was using the HX-D1 for a few months until i found a Becker infotainment head unit , this looked great and suited the car perfectly but sound wise it was not near as good as the hx so i swapped it back in ,where it still is sounding great .
> 
> i never got round YET lol to trying the horns ,even though it would prob take a few hours tops to have them in  i have kind of lost the audio bug for changing things around


Totally understand... thanks for coming back none the less.
Hope your driving with music making it some much better!!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

awesome install..... How it sounds, are you satisfied with JBL 1500 gti in free air configuration....


----------

